# Auch Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

erst wollte ich ja ein größeres Moorbeet anlegen. Doch nachdem die Sträucher gerodet waren kam mir der Gedanke die für nächstes Jahr geplante Teichsanierung vorzuziehen . Dieses Wochenende gings mit der Buddelei los

Die Länge wird von 9m auf rund 18m und die Breite von 8m auf 12m anwachsen, in der Tiefe gehts auf min. 1,5m (ist momentan nur 1m Tief. Die Tiefwasserzone wird von der Steinumfassung bis zu den Seerosenblättern in der jetzigen Teichmitte reichen Flachwasserzone kommt ins hintere Drittel da wo mal ein Teil des alten Bachlaufes war. Foto 1

Die Wasserfläche wird später das komplette Foto 3 ausfüllen 

Es fällt dafür zwar das komplette Staudenbeet rund um den Nochteich weg, doch da wachsen eh nur noch Brennnesseln, Giersch, Zaunwinden und Quecken. Auch kann man dabei endlich mal seine Goldfischplage ausrotten   Nie wieder kommt so ein Mist in den Teich (höchstens __ Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling oder sonstige heimische __ Kleinfische)


----------



## Thorsten (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi Frank,

wow, das wird ja ein riesen Projekt. 

Halte uns bloß auf dem laufenden....viel Spaß bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## Kalle (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi,

ihr seid doch alle verrückt


----------



## Manuela (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Auch Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo,

alle Achtung da hast Du dir ja was vorgenommen.

Wir sind auch noch am Umbau .


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi,

mal einige aktuelle Baufotos. Viel hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen nicht getan, außer das der Teich nun fischleer ist und im Untergrund nur noch Schlamm enthält . Morgen gehts erst mal wieder daran die verfilzte Uferzone weiter zu kompostieren

Natürlich lassen sich mal wieder nur ein Teil der Fotos hochladen:crazy: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo Frank,

welche Meldung kommt denn beim nicht erfolgten Upload?
Zu groß? Sonst schick sie mir und ich lad sie Dir hoch bzw. verkleinere sie soweit, dass es geht....

Schade um die vielen Pflanzen.... aber Du behälst sicher genug für den neuen Teich...


----------



## Uli (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

hallo frank,
wie weit bist du denn?
gruß uli


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi Frank,

sag mal liegt das am Wetter,oder sind alle Hessen Beklopt?!

Naja wünsche dir und mir viel spass beim Buddeln...: 

Liebe grüsse von deinem "fast" Nachbarn aus Stadtallendorf.

LG Chris


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi,

zur Frage wie weit ich mit dem Teichneubau bin. Morgen werden die Seerosen, ein paar Fische und Krebse eingesetzt; aber in einen Pool im Kartoffelkeller. 

Grund: Aufgrund der für diesen Sommer von den Klimaerwärmungsfachfuzzies vorrausgesagten (und ja auch eingetroffenen: ) Extremdürre :crazy: war den gesamten Mai, Juni, Juli, und erste Augusthälfte nicht eine Std. Arbeit am Teich möglich (die alte Folie ist erst Mitte Juli zur Hälte rausgekommen, da jeden Tag an die 2000l Wasser abgepumpt werden mußten) und seitdem steht das Wasser halt immer auf dem Lehmboden . Gestern war es mal wieder weg, aber bis Mann da wieder in die Grube kann muß es erst mal mehrere Tage niederschlagsfrei bleiben - zum Glück ist ja mal wieder Regen für die nächsten Tage angesagt:beeten: . Dazu kommt noch das ich seit Juni Schichtarbeit mache und daher nur noch alle zwei Wochen ein paar Stündchen für die Gartenteicherweiterung Zeit hab. Ich hoffe wenigstens das der Winter trocken bleibt und ich die Teichgrube bis zum Mai ausgeschachtet  habe damit dann die neue Folie rein kann.
Bei der Teife hab ich ein paar cm Abstriche gemacht - wird nur 1,2m ausgebuddelt - da ich die Erde sonst nicht alle unterbekomme,(die Oberfläche wird auch etwas kleiner als geplant, da ein Teil der Fläche für den Erdaushub herhalten muß) allerdings liegt der Wasserspiegel ca. 20cm höher als dei alte´Teichoberfläche, so das ich doch auf ca. 1,5m Tiefe komme. So kann sich der Erdwall auf der Seite die hochgelegt werden mußte den Winter über wenigstens gescheit setzen und somit stabil werden

Ich muß doch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von der Teichbrache machen   

Jetzt muß ich aber erst Mal die Seerosen und Viecher im Keller überwintern

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo Frank,

na denn mal toitoitoi für Tiere, Pflanzen und Deine Ausgrabungsarbeiten.

Wir haben hier am Nachbarort noch ein paar Archäologen sitzen... soll ich die mal schicken? Bei uns wird so nämlich das neue Stück Straße nie fertig. 
Im Sommer fande sie Gebeine aus Vorzeiten.  Jeden einzelnen cm² wühlen die um.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo,

heute hab ich mal ein paar neue Bilder gemacht. So langsam ist doch zu erkennen das sich was am Teichneubau getan hat. Den Grobaushub werde ich übernächste Woche wohl endlich fertigbekommen (hoffentlich ist dann auch noch gutes Wetter, diese Woche kann Mann natürlich wegen Spätschicht mal wieder nicht buddeln - morgens zu naß und bei Feierabend schon 3 Std. Nacht )

die Betontreppenstufen (Foto 2) werden noch mit dem Rest der alten Teichfolie überzogen und sollen dann einen Wasserfall bilden (alles was rausgerissen wurde ist gleich wieder recyceld worden- dahinter mußt ja auch mehrere qm3 Aushub untergebracht werden), davor kommt noch ein kleiner Miniteich (Foto 3) damit der geplante Fischbesatz Wasser unterm Bauch hat wenn sie gegen die Strömung schwimmen werden - die Oberkante der Betonrandsteine ist in etwa die Wasserspiegelhöhe des Teiches

Nur noch die paar qm3 bewachsen Erde und der Grobaushub ist fertig (Foto 4)

Hier kommt der ganze lehmige Aushub hin. Damit der Wasserdruck ausgehalten wird muß die mehr als 20cm hohe Schicht ja ein bischen Breiter sein, der alte Folienrest war der Maximalstand des alten Teiches (dort lag mein Moorbeet) (Foto 5)

Der Bademeister wartet schon das sein Schwimmigpool endlich wieder geflutet wird 

Und zu guter letzt, selbst beim Teichbau muß die Mathematik beachten werden, hier steht zumindest noch etwas Wurzelziehen an:crazy: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2008)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Mal ein aktuelles Foto der Dauerbaustelle 
(sche... Schichtarbeit - wenn Spätschicht meist trocken, bei Frühschicht meist Regen:crazy )

Wenigstens bin ich Montag noch dazu gekommen die Tiefwasserzone fertig auszuheben und Dienstag bei Dauerregen und Sturm schnell 24m2 Teichfolie einzuwerfen da die ersten __ Frösche in der leeren Grube saßen und ihr Liebesnest suchten:shock.

Der Teich selbst wird doch nicht so groß werden wie ursprünglich geplant. Zwischen dem Buchs und dem "Wasserfall" wird das neue Moorbeet plaziert (die Eltern wollen den erst geplanten Platz als Stellplatz des Caravans herrichten  - und das hier ist die einzige Stelle im Garten wo noch genug Sonne hinkommt). Die ca. 30m2 fallen an Teichoberfläche weg

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (13. März 2008)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo Frank.

Also so richtig blick ich ja noch nicht, was Du da vor hast.  
Aber Du wirst es schon wissen und hinbekommen.  

Wir haben leider so gut wie gar kein Gefälle im Grundstück - alles platt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi,

nach 1,5 Jahren Bauzeit nähert sich der neue Teich endlich der Endrunde . Die letzten __ Molche sind abgehauen, die Folie konnte raus und der Rest ausgehoben werden. Folienmaße sind ausgemessen, jetzt fehlen nur noch die rund 1.000€ für 165qm2 EPDM-Folie. (am Geldende ist immer noch so viel Monat übrig ). Im März kommt dann endlich wieder Wasser in den Tümpel.

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi,

so, nachdem ich vor  ziemlich genau 4 Jahren mit der Teichvergrößerung angefangen hab ist es endlich soweit. Freitag wurden fast 230qm EPDM-Folie eingezogen und die ersten 30cm Wasser sind drin (die erste Gerris spec. drehen auch schon ihre Runden). Die nächsten Wochen geht dann an die Inneneinrichtung (die neuen Seerosen müssen sich ja auch dem steigenden Wasserstand anpassen). Die letzten 2 Jahre wurde der Teich immer mal was größer, vor allem in der Tiefe sind noch etwas dazugekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Servus Frank

Na, hast es endlich geschafft 



> vor allem in der Tiefe sind noch etwas dazugekommen


Die wäre 
1,5m war ja mal angedacht ....

Bin schon auf deinen weiteren Teichwerdegang gespannt :beten


----------



## Janski (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Tach Knobbluachkröte,

gigantisch was du da gebaut hast.:shock


Wieviel m³ werden da wohl reingehen.

Ich glaub du wirst mehr Wasser- als Folienkosten haben 


MfG
Jan


----------



## doh (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hey Frank,
gratuliere zur erfolgreichen Teichfolien Verlegung 
Ich bin schon gespannt wie deine Wasserlandschaft bepflanzt aussieht, hoffe das es nicht wieder 4Jahre dauert *duck 

____________
Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi Marcel,

das wird wohl in nur 2 Jahren erledigt sein (die gesäten __ Iris pseudacorus sind bisher noch nicht gekeimt, die Iris fulva auch noch nicht - von unserem Jagdinhaber weiß ich schon das im Herbst der nächste  zugewachsenen Amphibienteiche in seinem Revier geräumt wird, da kann Mann was abgreifen). Jetzt muß erst mal der Nachbar wieder auf die Beine kommen, (ist vom Gaul gefallen) der muß mir erst mal nen Kipper voll Waschkies bringen und vom örtlichen Fuhrunternehmen brauch ich einen LKW voll Bruchsteine. 
Wenn am Geldende nicht immer noch so viel Monat übrig wäre

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Moin,

gestern wurde am Vatertag mal was gescheits gemacht, anstelle saufend mit dem Bollerwagen durch die Gegend zu ziehn. Bis nächste Woche müssen schließlich 11t Waschkies auf die Teichfolie Nachher gehts baden und __ Wasserpest/__ Laichkraut stecken und Seerose 2 einpflanzen

Hier liegen die 11t Kies noch faul auf dem Hof rum
die ersten 30 Schubkarren sind im Teich


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo Frank,
6 Wochen später, gutes Wetter...... wie isses Dir ergangen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi Ellen,

der Teich ist endlich randvoll mit Wasser (und voller Leben). Jetzt heißt es nach und nach das Grünzeug aus den anderen Gartenregionen einzubringen. Ein paar Nährstoffproduzenten sind auch schon drin - da kaum was im Wasser nachweisbar ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Moin Frank,

gibt es aktuelle Fotos ? Her damit......

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi Peter,

werde heut nachmittag wohl mal eins machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo Frank,
wow, der ist toll geworden. Da ist einiges passiert. Welchen Nährstoffproduzenten hast Du Zutritt gewährt? Ne schöne Hintergrundkulisse hast du da - die Fachwerkhäuser.


----------



## Piddel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hi Frank,

Respekt..... 

Meine magische Kugel sieht aber noch Handungsbedarf bei der Randgestaltung :smoki..und ganz viel Platz für Uferpflanzen

Grüße Peter


----------



## Mulmig (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auch  Knoblauchkröte vergrößert seinen Teich*

Hallo Peter,

wieso Randgestaltung? Ich finde Gemüsebeete statt Ufergraben äußerst pfiffig...
Teich zwischen Fachwerkhaus, Erdbeeren und __ Lauch hat 'was sympathisch Bodenständiges.
Das nimmt dem Teich den Makel des "Modeaccesoires" ganz und gar....:smoki cool!

So viel Wasser hätt' ich auch gerne zwischen den Erdbeeren...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------

